# peak and reps?



## hondatyperr (Jan 24, 2006)

...that when cutting its best to do slightly higher reps e.g 10?

also, will concentration cuels and preachers help give a better peak to the biceps?

thanks

David.


----------



## Ironman (Jul 12, 2005)

No need to change rep range while dieting imo,

Bicep peak has alot to with genetics however concentration curls, preacher culrs etc do target this area.


----------



## BL1 (Jan 8, 2006)

:withstupi ^^^^^^^^^^^^^ good advice.


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

agreed


----------



## trickymicky69 (Oct 1, 2004)

i have always found that doing high reps when i am cutting causes me to lose muscle. i always go for something like a 5x5 routine which seems to stop the breakdown


----------



## bdc (Jan 27, 2006)

if you cut correctly its extremely hard to lose lbm


----------

